# DX5 Print head replacement



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi - quick question. I'll be needing a replacement print head for my R2880 based machine. I see that they just stopped production of the Epson R2880 and replaced it with the R3000. Is the R3000 print head still a DX5 head? 

I know I could just buy a a head from a distributor, but EPSON doesn't recognize "FreeJet" as a machine to supply heads for. And I'd rather rip the new head out of the EPSON myself (what I did last time).

Let me know, Thanks


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

ghostofmedusa said:


> Hi - quick question. I'll be needing a replacement print head for my R2880 based machine. I see that they just stopped production of the Epson R2880 and replaced it with the R3000. Is the R3000 print head still a DX5 head?
> 
> I know I could just buy a a head from a distributor, but EPSON doesn't recognize "FreeJet" as a machine to supply heads for. And I'd rather rip the new head out of the EPSON myself (what I did last time).
> 
> Let me know, Thanks


Heyyyyyyy brotha from anotha motha.. call me will explain compatibility


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Heyyyyyyy brotha from anotha motha.. call me will explain compatibility



What up Ant! Will call you tomorrow, have to read the girls some crazy "new age" anti bullying story for bedtime.. Thanks for the quick reply, Young Gun


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

ghostofmedusa said:


> What up Ant! Will call you tomorrow, have to read the girls some crazy "new age" anti bullying story for bedtime.. Thanks for the quick reply, Young Gun


Lol funny. Will look forward to hearing from my fellow Greek. Basically the R3000 is what my Spectra is based off of but will tell all tomorrow. Oh and yeah tomorrow would be better. For once gonna crash before 11. Never get to do that lol.


----------

